# Old torro 724



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a old torro 724 

It's a 24 mouth with a 7 h.p tecumseh engine 

Any thought's comments from the guys here that 
ofcourse know their machine's 

Just wondering if she's built tough like they use 
to built them or crap ??

I'm just looking for good ole american built
machine ..No chinese engines ect 

Thanks guys 

Yours Pietro


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Toro's*

Pietro

I can't speak to the chassis, though there seems to be a good following of Toro's. I do happen to have a 7 HP engine that came off an older Toro in the shed. It's a typical cast iron Tecumseh engine. Other than color and minor differences, a Tecumseh is a Tecumseh no matter what chassis it came off of, assuming the same number of shafts etc. I like Tecumseh's so I'd say it has a good engine.


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hy, thanks HCBPH i thank you for your time and comments here ..

I'll go get the old -bird and just change plugs ,clean carb ect ect 

Your right Tecumseh's of that era are built like rocks lol.............

Have a great X-mas all ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Yours P


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Come back when you buy it and post some pictures for us to see


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

You know what , you got it talon i'll do just that 

Merry christmas all , and let it snow ,let it snow ,let it snow lol

Yours P


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow request*



italiano62 said:


> You know what , you got it talon i'll do just that
> 
> Merry christmas all , and let it snow ,let it snow ,let it snow lol
> 
> Yours P


How's that song go: "Do a little dance, blow a little snow, get down tonight"


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Personally I am a big fan of older machines, the older the better. made better, with thicker and better material. If you have the talent and/or patience you can completely overhaul a machine for far less than the cost of a new version of the same caliber.....if you could even find it today.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

Toro 724 is known for bad bushing/bearing that is behind the auger fan. Easy to fix IMO. Split machine in two, remove pulley with 2 3/8" studs in it, remove 3 screws and replace. Bushing costs about $20. Other than that good machine. I have had 4 toros like this so far this year 3 had bad bushing, easy to find see if the shaft moves up and down that the auger fan is on...shouldn't move much but I bet it does!


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your second person to tell me this 2FISH 

Thanks i'll certainly move the shaft to feel for any movement 
if so oh well, as you've said easy fix ,and i'm buying her 
becouse no rust on her and built like miss monroe lol

Td ,i agree completely was lucky to find a rock solid old bird
in this great of shape thanks alllllllll.....................................

Yours P


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this a Drum aug machine?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't think of that. My brother has a drum auger toro and says replacing the shear pins are a pain. Apparently you have to take a side panel of the auger housing off to get to them. so he says (he is not the handiest person but he is getting there).
maybe someone can confirm that.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

td5771 said:


> I didn't think of that. My brother has a drum auger toro and says replacing the shear pins are a pain. Apparently you have to take a side panel of the auger housing off to get to them. so he says (he is not the handiest person but he is getting there).
> maybe someone can confirm that.


very true I'm sure if your careful you wont have a problem but heck they always go when you least expect it. A guy who used to live across the street had a drum auger and this thing worked great!


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a drum auger on my 1986 Toro 521. Fortunately for me......my shear pins are original. I am sure it would be a bitch to change one. The secret is to make sure all sticks and bigger stones, and frozen newspapers are off the surface that you are going to clear before the snow arrives


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

yes drum auger design, actually works very well, these also had the spring loaded scraper so you're always in contact with the pavement (or gravel!) I like these machines except for the goofy forward to neutral lever design. Very hard to get used to and if you do a lot of turns just a PITA in my opinion.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

twofishy4u said:


> yes drum auger design, actually works very well, these also had the spring loaded scraper so you're always in contact with the pavement (or gravel!) I like these machines except for the goofy forward to neutral lever design. Very hard to get used to and if you do a lot of turns just a PITA in my opinion.


Actually......the drum auger limits the amount of snow going to the impeller reducing clogging. I can put my Toro 521 in 3rd gear with 6 inches of snow and it will not clog. The snow will just be pushed aside to both sides like a snow plow and will not be processed. Maybe a screw auger type would eat more snow........the impeller size and design seems to be more of a factor then a drum type auger IMHO.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

the auger design is fine, not a fan of 1-2-3 and 2 neutrals with a lever and the kill switches on them.


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hy simplicity , yeah it's the drum one


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats true , but was told talon that it actually helps with cloging ,you know heave snow/ice 

@ fish ,funny i'm not either , but i'll live with that for the rock-solid construction 

Yours P


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

italiano62 said:


> Thats true , but was told talon that it actually helps with cloging ,you know heave snow/ice
> 
> @ fish ,funny i'm not either , but i'll live with that for the rock-solid construction
> 
> Yours P


My drum designed Toro never came with an "on board" anti clogging tool installed. It appears that some of the designs today need these "auger tools to help them unclog? Not in my day dude


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

yea that drum was a great design! The toro dealer by me was pissed when they changed it, only reason they did was cause everyone else had a different design and the average consumer didn't like the look of the drum!!!!! Poor marketing, I think they could have used the design to there advantage.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

twofishy4u said:


> yea that drum was a great design! The toro dealer by me was pissed when they changed it, only reason they did was cause everyone else had a different design and the average consumer didn't like the look of the drum!!!!! Poor marketing, I think they could have used the design to there advantage.


Yes! Although I never owned one(yet  I loved the way the drum auger performed! Threw snow really far and overall looks like a stout machine. Wish they still made em like this, proven design that works, wish they stuck to that and evoled it more. Would love to find a late model drum auger toro.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Simplicity said:


> Yes! Although I never owned one(yet  I loved the way the drum auger performed! Threw snow really far and overall looks like a stout machine. Wish they still made em like this, proven design that works, wish they stuck to that and evoled it more. Would love to find a late model drum auger toro.



I have a "drum auger" on my 1986 Toro.......You could never go fast enough to overload the impeller with this design. Some idiot engineer decided to come up with a "serrated auger" design........and every manufacture has been off to the races since then to prove that "serrated augers" are better than the normal smooth corkscrew type augers that have been around since like 1960? Where is documentation that one auger design is proven to be better than another??


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> I have a "drum auger" on my 1986 Toro.......You could never go fast enough to overload the impeller with this design. Some idiot engineer decided to come up with a "serrated auger" design........and every manufacture has been off to the races since then to prove that "serrated augers" are better than the normal smooth corkscrew type augers that have been around since like 1960? Where is documentation that one auger design is proven to be better than another??


Yupp and drum auger type blowers I don't see that often. When did they stop making them 1998?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My Toro 3521 had drum style augers and it was easy to change the shear bolts without taking anything apart. Mine just had normal grade 5 bolts in it.


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just read that toro all chinese clone engines in 2012 product line up 
(UHG) 

I swear this country's corp greed will be the down fall of us .............

On a lighter note my brother-in-law just bought a toro 724 same year even 
with a broke tecumseh , say's everything else is great ..........................

Now i have all redundent parts for 30 bucks lol.....................................

Gotta love craigslist lol

Yours P


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

2012 product line up chinese 

Suffice to say i'l never in future by 
anymore new toro products 
(LOST ME AS A CUSTOMER FOREVER)

Yours P


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

While I agree with the sentiments about Chinese engines..
Im afraid in another one to five years if you want to buy a new snowblower without a Chinese engine, you wont be able to buy a new snowblower..(or lawnmower, or anything with a small gas engine) 

Dont know for sure it will happen, but its looking that way.
Toro is far from the only one..all the snowblower manufacturers are doing the same thing..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

oh, and technically they arent "clones"..
Some low-end "generic" machines do have clones .but Toro, Ariens, MTD, Husqvarna, basically all the big names are developing new engine lines, made in China, but they arent "clones" in the sense we think of clones. (clones are usually Chinese rip-offs of Honda engines..they literally clone (very illegally) the whole engine..those are very cheap and low quality engines, not to mention illegal..but they are sold in the US anyway..(Harbor Freight))

But the new Chinese engines being used on current and future "brand name" snowblowers are not technically clones..they are new designs, or modified "American" designs (such as Briggs engines made in China)..and the quality will likely be much better than true "clones"...not that that makes me feel much better about it..IMO, its still a step down no matter how good, relatively, they might end up being..not to mention the whole issue about Chinese products in general..American jobs, etc..IMO, its all not good..

Scot


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah,scott sad to say ,but the odds are your right 
But just maybe tecumseh...B&G Will fight back and 
start building their own (Push) (rider) lawnmowers
and snow blowers Ect Ect ...............................

I know i'd only buy from them in future if did and 
i know alot of other Americans would as well ......

Merry x-mas up the in the N.Y 

Yours P


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry Scott i did'nt read your whole statement =(AT WORK MULTI_TASKING)
Ah..So not clones per se , yet i'll add i work for Mearsk Shipping ,so suffice 
to say i'm on the front line in import/export ..........................................

The metal is crap in laimens terms , workmanship is crap 
the stress points are subpar and metal heat rates of expansion are crap ...

SO IN WHOLE CRAP !!!! LOL

Just another way of corp thinking as desposable , so we have to buy 
either new parts or engines in future 
(REPEAT CUSTOMER)
(UHG) 

So i'll just stick with ole- american tiil i die lol
Which i hope is a longggg ways away lol.......................................

Yours P


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

REALLY...So tecumseh and B&G , both build in china right now 

I knew ,as we ship for Sears that their engines where made there
but did'nt know about B&G (UHG) 


Guess i did'nt want to look ,as we do ship for 
both tecum and B&G too.....................................................

Yours P


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Briggs has been making smaller gas engines in China for ages now..as long as 10 years possibly..(I havent been able to find out for sure, and probably never will..its not something that manufacturers tend to advertise!  Many snowblowers have had Chinese briggs on them for many years now..

Last winter, a year ago, it was said (by an industry insider who would know) that only three Briggs models were still made in the USA:

Briggs & Stratton 205cc 900 series - Made in China
Briggs & Stratton 249cc 1150 series - Made in China


Briggs & Stratton 305cc 1450 series - Made in the USA
Briggs & Stratton 342cc 1550 series - Made in the USA
Briggs & Stratton 342cc 1650 series - Made in the USA 

So *only* snowblowers with those three engine models would still be 100% made in the USA..both the snowblower itself and the engine..

Tecumseh stopped making engines in the US in 2008..(up until 2008 all Tecumseh snowblower engines were made in America) there are now some new "Snow King" engines made in China..("Snow King" was the Tecumseh marketing name for snowblower engines) not sure how (or if) the new "Snow King" chinese engines are related to the older Tecumseh engines..they might have nothing in common at all, and are just licencing the "Snow King" name from Tecumseh..

Last year (and going back 5-10 years) almost all of the low to mid level models, from all the manufacturers, had the Chinese Briggs engines on them..some of the mid level, and nearly all the high-level "Pro" models had the American made Briggs engines..

This has now changed..
For many current models, that just came out this Autumn (2012 model year) there are now some upper-level machines with Chinese engines on them..this is the first year we have seen this..

im telling you, its happening fast..Tecumseh leaving the market in 2008 "opened the flood gates" to chinese engines..
a year from now it might be very difficult, perhaps imposible, to find ANY new snowblower that does not have a chinese engine on it..if not next winter, then within a few years im sure.. 

Scot


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Its sad how china is making engines now from a snowblwoer standpoint and a world standpoint we sold ourselves out or shall I say whored ourselves out to china, I will never fell proud using a snowblower made in USA with a China powerplant knowing that some slave worker made it, where is the love and where is the pride???

I'm fairly young and prob younger then a lot of the people on here but it breaks my heart to think that the people making these engines no longer care about pride of ownership and proud that they made an engine on your blower. What happened to the days where the people in American factories could go out and see the actual products they made and feel good about the fact that they put that motor together, they torqued down those bolts and tested it, etc. That aspect along with many are gone.


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

SIM THAT WAS AS WELL PUT , IF NOT POETIC IN ITSELF I MIGHT SAY !!!

I'm proud that the younger gen of america is as saddened as my gen is to watch 
in horror at the decline of american industery .............................................
I'm 48 ,and not old (YET) , not young by any means of the word either ............

I am on the front line of trade , and will tell you it's our own fault , we can
only blame ourselves for this ....................................................................

Lemmings to the cliff ,so to speak ,one might say ........................................

Until then ,and i do still have hope american's will wake up demand a quality product 
made to last, like in past ..MADE IN AMERICA !!!..........................................

So i'll ask scottmans andrest of you guys here, is kohler still made in WIS
or is that too a china-by-product NOW!!!

Merry x-mas Sim ,from one american to another ............................................

Yours P


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

italiano62 said:


> SIM THAT WAS AS WELL PUT , IF NOT POETIC IN ITSELF I MIGHT SAY !!!
> 
> I'm proud that the younger gen of america is as saddened as my gen is to watch
> in horror at the decline of american industery .............................................
> ...


Thanks man! A very merry to you!

Now before I get flammed on here I have to break it to you that I do own a blower with a China made motor. This season will determine if its worthy or an Achilles heel. Time for a beer. Cheers!


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol..Yeah i saw the simplicity 2011 on your bio lol 

Hy hope she is the one that defies all the rest in durability lol

Yours P ,enjoy the brew


----------

